# smoking a top rump tomorrow...ideas needed please!



## irishkamadoguy (May 29, 2015)

Hey everyone,

So i have a 3lb top rump that i'd like to smoke over charcoal and hickory chips. The question is really do i go for internal temp around 135°f for medium rare, or go all out for a pulled meat style of cook? I'm really torn here.  Going to start things out tonight witha dry rub salt, mustard, pepper, smoked paprika, garlic powder. 

Obviously copious photos of the journey will be on the way throughout tomorrow!

Justin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2015)

This is not a pulling cut. Go for the 135. For more smoke flavor try and keep your pit temps super low. I shoot for 180-190. Put a pan of Au jus under the roast for some smokey Au jus. Chef JJ's smokey Au Jus that can be found here is great.


----------



## irishkamadoguy (May 29, 2015)

Thanks Dirtsailor,

I'll give it a go. Seems sensible with the rump being such a lean cut off meat. Any idea how long the smoking will take?

Justin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2015)

At low temps 3 hours tops. You will want to wrap in foil and rest 30-45 minutes prior to slicing.


----------



## irishkamadoguy (May 29, 2015)

Nice one, thanks for that, thought out was going to be a much longer smoke...looks like my standing around drinking time will be reduced!

Happy smoking
Justin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2015)

Do what I do. Start the smoker and pretend like the meat is on!


----------



## wade (May 30, 2015)

As said above you really need to hot roast this as you would in the oven. The rub and the smoker combination will give it great flavour though. A few months ago I tried just what you were thinking of trying and I just ended up with a tough leathery joint rather than the succulent pulled-pork like product that I was expecting. I don't know for certain but I suspect that the rump just does not have sufficient collagen and fat in it to break down when cooking low and slow and the muscle fibres just get harder and more dense.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kiska95 (May 30, 2015)

Hey Wade,

Apologies but you seem to be my go to guy at the mo.

Disappointed with the brisket offering up here so I bought a lump of (6KG) of Australian Silverside from Makro.  However your comment about the rump being tough if smoked had me thinking the same. Although it has a fat cap is it also too lean to smoke successfully? Might I be better off curing it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2015)

Rump is a great smoked, you just do not want to over cook it. Rare to medium rare is the best. Thinly sliced is the best way to serve it.


----------



## kiska95 (May 30, 2015)

Hi Justin

Just been Googling and found this a "Baltimore Pit Beef" Sandwich!

Might be worth a try with the rump. Have a google looks good to me as an alternative


----------



## wade (May 30, 2015)

It is not cooking it in the smoker that made it tough, I think it was trying to do it low and slow. It will taste great cooked in the smoker at about 180-200 C (350-400 F) until...

For rare - the centre reaches 50-52 C (125-130 F).
For Medium - the centre reaches 56-59 C (133-137 F)
For Well Done (there should be a law against cooking beef this much!) - the centre reaches 60-66 C (140-150 F)
Remove it from the smoker and *immediately* wrap in several layers of foil and leave in a warm place for at least 30 minutes - preferably longer. Whilst resting the higher outside temperature of the meat will continue to radiate inwards and the centre temperature will continue to rise by another ~6 C (12 F).

Just before you carve don't forget to collect the juices from the foil to make the jus/gravy.


----------



## kiska95 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks again wade


----------



## irishkamadoguy (May 30, 2015)

Many, many thanks guys for the advice. Unfortunately I have failed mightily! Ask was going well, temp set at 220°f with IT increasing at a decent rate. The kids were kicking off, so thought I had 2.5 hours to take them to Hollycombe (local steam powered fairground). When I returned....the bbq temp had spiked to 365°f and bugger, IT was 165°f! Took it out, foil wrapped and left to test while I sorted out chef jj Smokey au jus and roast potatoes. 

When I took out the rump, then sliced...Well it was indeed well over cooked-but to be fair the meat was not tough, good flavour, but a complete fail none the less. Pictures to follow. Knowing smiles and shakes of the head all













20150530_171149.jpg



__ irishkamadoguy
__ May 30, 2015





 round....


----------



## irishkamadoguy (May 30, 2015)

20150530_181436.jpg



__ irishkamadoguy
__ May 30, 2015


----------



## smokewood (May 30, 2015)

Hey Kiska, I was in Costco last week and they had some brisket, unfortunately it was a "rolled brisket" Anyway for £20 I thought I would give it a punt.  It was quite a large piece of meat so I cut it in half to reduce cooking time.  I had to re-tie it prior to smoking but It turned out really nice, I was quite surprised.  I would definitely buy it again.... The ribs are also from Costco and are also excellent  I will post that in the other thread.  













Ribs & Brisket.jpg



__ smokewood
__ May 30, 2015


----------



## irishkamadoguy (May 30, 2015)

It was all













20150530_132944.jpg



__ irishkamadoguy
__ May 30, 2015





 going so well here!


----------



## smokewood (May 30, 2015)

Sods Law, As soon as you turn your back, walk the dog, play with the kids the temperature will spike.


----------



## irishkamadoguy (May 30, 2015)

Perfect emoticon smokewood. Think I will try costco after seeing your efforts there.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 30, 2015)

Hello Justin.  Sorry it didn't turn out well.  Unless you have some sort of temp control system you can never completely leave a smoke.  Follow the new crowd.  Wire that smoker up to all the technology so that it looks like the space station.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   As stated above as soon as you turn your back it will bite you in your, AHH! back, as you now know.  I hope the next will turn out better.  Also when talking British rump or silverside and other such cuts the joint has been trimmed to death.  Almost ZERO fat and very little marbling.  If you take those cuts much over 140F. IT you are chancing it.  Fat equals flavour.  Pork is now becoming the same.  I think THAT is our biggest challenge.  To convince the British public fat is a good thing.  You don't have to eat it if you chose not to; trim it as you slice.  It has done it's job by then.  Just my old school thoughts.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 30, 2015)

Wade said:


> It is not cooking it in the smoker that made it tough, I think it was trying to do it low and slow. It will taste great cooked in the smoker at about 180-200 C (350-400 F) until...
> 
> For rare - the centre reaches 50-52 C (125-130 F).
> For Medium - the centre reaches 56-59 C (133-137 F)
> ...


One thing I'd disagree with here is that "low and slow" made it tough.   The final IT is what does it.  Cooking low and slow to an IT of 125 degrees actually helps make it more tender and you get consistent edge to edge color.   Heck, if you can, do it at 200 degrees.


----------



## irishkamadoguy (May 30, 2015)

Thanks Danny,

I usually do hang around, I guess I have been lucky with a couple of smoked that I left overnight and thought I had it all nailed. 
Demosthenes...Think the low and slow verses higher temp smoking can be a circuital conversation. The main advantage I can see with low and slow is a greater amount of smoking time...some day you need moisture too get the smoke into the meat though, so finding the balance of moisture over time, which then dries to leave bark is the reason this is going to be a life time of learning! 

Happy smoking

Justin


----------



## wade (May 30, 2015)

It could well have been the meat but I think it was probably more that it was pure lump of lean muscle. It got up to temperature over about 7 hours but it just solidified and was like carving leather. I will try it again sometime but I have never had a problem hot roasting these cuts of meat in the smoker though.


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 30, 2015)

Wade said:


> It could well have been the meat but I think it was probably more that it was pure lump of lean muscle. It got up to temperature over about 7 hours but it just solidified and was like carving leather. I will try it again sometime but I have never had a problem hot roasting these cuts of meat in the smoker though.


Wade, I wasn't trying to say that hot roasting is wrong.  More than 1 way to skin a cat and all that.   Just saying that low and slow wasn't the culprit.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 30, 2015)

Hello.  Well I have to agree with both options.  To a degree.  WELL MAKE UP YOUR MIND YOU WISHY- WASHY WIMP!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I don't think low and slow CAUSED it to be tough.  The IT did that. I think you could have done it low and slow and probably ended up with a good final product.   What would I have done?  Rump equals round.  Well British beef joints like that have ZERO fat and almost no marbling.  Top round actually has more fat on it than top rump IF you can believe that.  SO! how would I cook that British beef joint versus how I would cook the U.S. equivalent?  Actually I would not chose either to smoke.  Just my opinion.  I would chose hot and fast probably for both.  I would be looking for 300-375 temp and take it to an IT of 125-130 TOPS.  Rest it 1 hour and should reach IT of about 130-135.  No fat or connective tissue to break done.  There are personal choices as to why I would chose not to smoke either which have no bearing on the method to smoke it properly.  And by properly I mean the way I would want that beef joint to turn out.  IT of final product should be 125-130 after resting; my opinion.  BUT many folks don't like rare meat.  The rarer the beef the tougher it is depending on the cut.  So there ya go.  Chasing your tail in circles.  Try it several ways and find what you like.  THAT then becomes the correct way.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 30, 2015)

KC, I do top and bottom rounds like you would find at a carver station at a brunch buffet.    I cook them at 225ish and take then to 127ish IT then tent under some foil to rest for about 30 mins.    Comes out nice, tender and juicy.  Give it a shot next time.  

BTW, should add that I'm not normally a "low and slow" advocate.  For things like brisket, butts and ribs, I prefer to run at 275 or more.   But for Prime Rib, top, bottom or eye of round, or Sirloin Tip, low and slow is the way to go in my book.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 30, 2015)

Hello Demo.  I am quite familiar that you don't always follow the "party line"  Good for you.  As I am sure you are aware neither do I.  I meant no disrespect as I do like most of your methods and ideas.  Not by any means saying your way is "wrong".  I know your way is also right.  We are just giving two methods to achieve the same product.  Other than brisket, butts, ribs and prime rib I just chose not to smoke those cuts.  It is just a personal choice.  In fact I do not buy those other cuts to roast, slow or fast.  Yes I know it sounds silly and I MAY be missing some good beef but it goes back to a personal choice.  I wasn't going to go in to detail but: Not that my experience with these cuts have been bad smoking wise.  I can get them rare.  I can get them tender-ish.  I can get them juicy.  I just don't care for the cut of meat.  I know you have read my posts.  You know I am in to salt and pepper, no rubs and no sauce.  So with these cuts of beef you need a rub and or at least a good Au Jus for the slices.  ZERO fat so ya gotta put flavour in there somewhere.  And then you must slice thin.  Why, because rare those cuts can be tough.  Well for me, if I gotta cover my smoked meat in rub and or sauce to hide the fact that there is no flavour I am not interested.  If I am grilling a steak give me an EXCELLENT ribeye.  Salt and pepper and smoke.  If I am making chicken fried steak then of course ya gotta have gravy!  Give me a good U.S. style packer brisket and allow me to smoke it or braise it in the oven.  Can't be beat.  Unless you are talking prime rib, but that is a duck of a different colour!  Told you it sounded silly and was personal choice.  BUT!  All this smoking should be done by personal choice.  There are WRONG ways but there is not one right way.  Just my opinions and who tha he** am I??  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 30, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Demo.  I am quite familiar that you don't always follow the "party line"  Good for you.  As I am sure you are aware neither do I.  I meant no disrespect as I do like most of your methods and ideas.  Not by any means saying your way is "wrong".  I know your way is also right.  We are just giving two methods to achieve the same product.  Other than brisket, butts, ribs and prime rib I just chose not to smoke those cuts.  It is just a personal choice.  In fact I do not buy those other cuts to roast, slow or fast.  Yes I know it sounds silly and I MAY be missing some good beef but it goes back to a personal choice.  I wasn't going to go in to detail but: Not that my experience with these cuts have been bad smoking wise.  I can get them rare.  I can get them tender-ish.  I can get them juicy.  I just don't care for the cut of meat.  I know you have read my posts.  You know I am in to salt and pepper, no rubs and no sauce.  So with these cuts of beef you need a rub and or at least a good Au Jus for the slices.  ZERO fat so ya gotta put flavour in there somewhere.  And then you must slice thin.  Why, because rare those cuts can be tough.  Well for me, if I gotta cover my smoked meat in rub and or sauce to hide the fact that there is no flavour I am not interested.  If I am grilling a steak give me an EXCELLENT ribeye.  Salt and pepper and smoke.  If I am making chicken fried steak then of course ya gotta have gravy!  Give me a good U.S. style packer brisket and allow me to smoke it or braise it in the oven.  Can't be beat.  Unless you are talking prime rib, but that is a duck of a different colour!  Told you it sounded silly and was personal choice.  BUT!  All this smoking should be done by personal choice.  There are WRONG ways but there is not one right way.  Just my opinions and who tha he** am I??  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Hey Danny.  It's all good.  Like you, I'm a salt and pepper guy as well when it comes to beef.   Perhaps maybe some onion power and garlic powder thrown in as well.   That's it.  Slather on some olive or canola oil, season liberally with SPOG and off you go.

My only contention in this thread is that I disagreed with Wade when he said he believe that "low and slow" made the meat tough.  That's it.   I smoke quite a bit of Top, bottom and eye of round and haven't found that to be the case.  Inf fact, I've found it to be the opposite.  While higher heat cooking makes for a tasty, yet somewhat chewy top/bottom round roast, cooking low and slow produces a more tender product.

Scientifically, it has to do with calpains and cathepsins:

http://www.edinformatics.com/math_science/science_of_cooking/slow_cooking.htm


> *105F/40C - 122F/50C* --Calpains begin to denature and lose activity till around 105F, cathepsins at 122F. Since enzyme activity increases up to those temperatures, *slow cooking can provide a significant aging effect during cooking.*
> 
> *Increased activity of enzymes calpains and cathepsin disrupt myofibrils and will produce more tender meat.* Calpains, which are stored in the cytosol near Z-lines require calcium to be activated, Cathepsins, are stored in lysosomes. Calpains work on Z-lines while cathepsins work on actin-myosin bonds.


High heat cooking moves the meat through the 105 to 122 range faster while cooking at low heat keeps the meat in that range longer, making for a more tender piece of meat.

As for "sliced thin", when I cook a top/bottom round for carving, I slice it at about 1/4 inch against the grain, about the same as I do brisket and can be served with or without au jus.  It's just downright tasty.  Not as tender as Prime Rib of course, but far from being tough.

If you happen to see a round roast in the discount bin at your butcher's, grab it and give it a shot.   Smoke it at somewhere between 180-225, the lower the better.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 31, 2015)

Thanks Demo.  Will give 'er a try.

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (May 31, 2015)

Wait till i tell my mother whats happening to her sunday roast! A veritable steven hawkins moment! Lol!
.


----------



## wade (May 31, 2015)

Next weekend another blind trial. I will get two more Rump joints and cook them both at different temperatures. One in the Davy Crockett a 225 and the other in the Weber at 350. I will then get some friends (any volunteers?) to blind taste and see if they can tell the difference and which they prefer. Just in case I get a repetition of last time I will also get the chain saw sharpened


----------



## irishkamadoguy (May 31, 2015)

Great stuff guys,

Really impressive input all round. I look forward to the next smoking adventure to share and discuss further.

Happy smoking

Justin


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 31, 2015)

Wade said:


> Next weekend another blind trial. I will get two more Rump joints and cook them both at different temperatures. One in the Davy Crockett a 225 and the other in the Weber at 350. I will then get some friends (any volunteers?) to blind taste and see if they can tell the difference and which they prefer. Just in case I get a repetition of last time I will also get the chain saw sharpened


That's a splendid idea.  I like your style Wade.  The one draw back to the low and slow is that the meat will lack a crispy crust.   If you want, this can be remedied by pulling the meat about 5-10 degrees sooner (117-120F) from the Crockett and rolling it around on the Weber for a couple of minutes for a nice reverse sear.

At any rate, I'm looking forward to the results of the test.  Hopefully, there will be no Crow in my future.


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2015)

Demosthenes9 said:


> That's a splendid idea.  I like your style Wade.  The one draw back to the low and slow is that the meat will lack a crispy crust.   If you want, this can be remedied by pulling the meat about 5-10 degrees sooner (117-120F) from the Crockett and rolling it around on the Weber for a couple of minutes for a nice reverse sear.
> 
> At any rate, I'm looking forward to the results of the test.  Hopefully, there will be no Crow in my future.


I can also sear it at the end on the Crockett by using the App to turn up the temp and by opening the bottom grate. Oh how I do love technology


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2015)

For consistency, what IT would you like me to cook it to. Please don't say you want it "well done" or I may have to shoot you LOL. I will probably aim for Medium Rare.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 1, 2015)

NOW BOYS!  Put your smokers away and play nice.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have not tried Demos method but he does produce some fine looking meat.  On the other hand, as most folks know I smoke meats at higher temps than most others.  I ain't got no dog in this fight but personally I am not totally convinced that low and slow caused it to be tough.  I do GET your thought Wade.  The lack of fat and connective tissue in the cut causes the meat to dry out and what little moisture in the cut to drain from the meat during the low and slow process.  Thus with you rest it which would allow the juices to redistribute and allow the meat to relax; just aint gonna happen. I think to make it a fair test; an IT should be agreed upon. + - how many degrees and the same time rest period of x?  Interesting test Wade.  Look forward to the results!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Danny. I am just going from my own experience with the Rump. You know me, I really just want to get at the facts - and it may have been an unfortunate chunk of Rump that would have been tough no matter how it was cooked. I am totally up for giving it another go though - but under more controlled conditions this time. Like Demo says - it _*should*_ not matter how it gets up to temperature - it should be no different to cooking it sous vide. But maybe the smoke had an unexpected effect on the meat structure or maybe it just simply dried out. Hopefully this will help us to find out more


----------



## irishkamadoguy (Jun 1, 2015)

please/30#post_1386351"]Hi Danny. I am just going from my own experience with the Rump. You know me, I really just want to get at the facts - and it may have been an unfortunate chunk of Rump that would have been tough no matter how it was cooked. I am totally up for giving it another go though - but under more controlled conditions this time. Like Demo says - it _*should*_ not matter how it gets up to temperature - it should be no different to cooking it sous vide. But maybe the smoke had an unexpected effect on the meat structure or maybe it just simply dried out. Hopefully this will help us to find out more Thumbs Up 
[/quote] 

Just to throw my two pence worth in here...Just finished the last of the 'over cooked' rump today in a sandwich and it was bloody marvellous. Not sure where people have a problem with this chit as even by over cooking the shit out of it the meat was still tender and very edible. 

Now,i smoked it on a kamado ceramic grill which I believe has an advantage in keeping the meat more moist. Maybe I need to run a test also Wade, see if i can cook it properly this time and we can compare Q-views?


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2015)

We are so close we could almost try smoking them together and then enjoy the fruits of a days smoking with some beer


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 1, 2015)

WOO HOO!  Duelling taste comparisons!  Now we are in HIGH cotton boys!  ( American phrase )  Glad you guys are putting the U.K. Group on the map.  Take nothing for granted.  I look forward to the results.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wade said:


> I can also sear it at the end on the Crockett by using the App to turn up the temp and by opening the bottom grate. Oh how I do love technology


Oh wow, that's sweet!  Pull the roast off, hit the App and crank the Crockett up and start rolling.     I'd love to have that capability.  When I do a reverse sear, I have to fire up my Weber Gasser and use it to get the nice crust.


Wade said:


> For consistency, what IT would you like me to cook it to. Please don't say you want it "well done" or I may have to shoot you LOL. I will probably aim for Medium Rare.


Being a Yank, I'd go for the rare side of mid rare.  I normally pull meats around 127ish and hope they carry over to about 132-135ish.    Is that legal over there ?  If they see it on the CCTV, will the Ministry of Health dispatch an officer to protect you from eating something so dangerous ?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 1, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> NOW BOYS!  Put your smokers away and play nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny, perhaps I'm misreading things but I think everything's fine between Wade and myself.   Just a good old fashioned difference of opinion that Wade is going to put to the test.  I'm quite looking forward to it.  Just wish I could be there to enjoy the process and taste the results.

Biggest problem with the comparison would be trying to time things to do a side by side taste test.   Would be easier to do two controlled cooks with same finished IT and similar time for resting.  One thing to remember though is that carryover cooking will have more of an effect on the roast cooked at a higher temp, so that might be adjusted for.


----------



## irishkamadoguy (Jun 1, 2015)

The complexity of cooking using different smoked would be a challenge, with indisputably differing sizes of beef, charcoal and wood chunks. That being said, it's not a scientific investigation, it's eating meat and lots of it! Wade thanks for the offer, however I have 2 little ones and my weekends are really not my own at the moment! I do however look forward to seeing your effort and hopefully adding mine into the mix. 

Happy smoking

Justin


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Demo.  SURE!  All is good with you and Wade.  Just teasin everyone a bit.  I too look forward to the results.  Yes I do agree that it would be a challenge to have a "side by side" taste test due to timing issues.  Ya hear that Wade?  I said "a challenge".  He won't let that go.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   In redneck speak Wade is a "good ole boy".  Yes, I'll pay for that.  He gives as good as he gets.  We will see how it all turns out.  Watch this space.

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 5, 2015)

Two lumps of rump of about 1.5 Kg (~3.3 pounds) each were ordered earlier in the week and I will pick them up on the way home tonight.


----------



## irishkamadoguy (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm gutted, went to Bells (local butchers) no rump! The only other offerings were disgracefully small in tescos. So I have a part forerib instead (not that I'm complaining...). Won't be joining in the top rump smoking this weekend! 

On a plus I have received my mesquite and pecan chunks to join the hickory chips I already have. 

Sorry Wade! I look forward to seeing how yours goes. 

Happy smoking

Justin


----------



## wade (Jun 5, 2015)

irishkamadoguy said:


> On a plus I have received my mesquite and pecan chunks to join the hickory chips I already have.
> 
> Justin


Let us know how you get on with them. They are both great woods but the mesquite does need to be used sparingly. I tend to use it as a "Texas Blend" which includes Black Oak, Hickory, Elm and Mesquite.


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi justin
where did you het the pecan chunks?


----------



## irishkamadoguy (Jun 6, 2015)

Kiska,

Got them on Amazon, think they were from weber. 

Thanks for the tip Wade, I was going to try a chunk of mesquite with 2 pecan and some hickory chips. Can't wait, going to have a go tomorrow. Legoland today unfortunately!

 Happy smoking

Justin


----------



## irishkamadoguy (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys, 

So the smoke went well today, uneventful, with little problems with temp control, keeping the temp around 225°f, taking internal temp to 135°f, (nobody else eating wanted anything too rare ), left the prime rib eating for 1 hour before carving. Pictures to follow....













20150607_080220.jpg



__ irishkamadoguy
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## irishkamadoguy (Jun 7, 2015)

Joint after reaching IT....with some sweet potatoes added in for good measure.













20150607_112224.jpg



__ irishkamadoguy
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## irishkamadoguy (Jun 7, 2015)

My carving skills need to be improved, but to be fair this meat was so tender it was a challenge!













20150607_134028.jpg



__ irishkamadoguy
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 7, 2015)

WOW!!  Brave man.  Mesquite, Pecan and Hickory.  That for me would have had to be a delicate blend.  Just my tastes.  Just my tastes: the smoke should not over take the taste of the meat.  But what that he** do I know?  I hope all turned out GREAT for you.  Looks FANTASTIC!  VERY glad you got 'er done!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

The comparison smoke was completed yesterday and it can be found here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/201688/smoking-a-top-rump

Here is the end result...













Hot roast cut.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 7, 2015


















Slow roast cut.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 7, 2015






When cut, the slow roast joint (right) was noticeably more juicy. The textures of the two joints were also very different.

My wife was then subjected to the blind taste test. She said that both tasted good however she preferred the slow roast as it had a much softer texture and a much more smokey flavour. I must say that I totally agreed with her. Both meats though I would have been very happy to serve to guests.

I think my previous experiences of premium joints becoming tough when slow smoked must have just been unlucky and the joints would probably have been tough no matter how they were cooked.

Based upon this test I will certainly cook premium joints low and slow in future.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Great job on the comparison test Wade.  Kudo's to you and many thanks.  Will comment on the test itself in the new thread.


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks great Justin. Prime rib is a great cut to smoke. Some can be quite fatty but you look as if you got a nice lean one. I bet it tasted good


----------



## irishkamadoguy (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow,

Great job Wade,

Looks like 'low and slow' kept the rump as juicy as possible. When I get my hands on a decent rump (errr....) I will try it in the kamado and see what results I get, I doubt I will be able to control the temp as well as you have here mind happy smoking

Justin!


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

irishkamadoguy said:


> I will try it in the kamado and see what results I get, I doubt I will be able to control the temp as well as you have here mind happy smoking
> 
> Justin!


Thanks Justin

It just takes practice getting to know your smoker - it will not take you long to get there too. Plus I have no problem using technology to help where it makes sense.


----------

